# DAS6 Pro bogging down - advice please



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi all

Started using a DAS6 pro now that my DAS6 died. With the extra power I thought it would be better than the DAS6 but it seems with the usual amounts of pressure I used on the DAS6 the Pro is bogging down a lot more, and the line on my backing plate is not spinning as much as it should be. I've tried various speeds on it.

First impressions are not great, and now wondering if I should have got a G220 v2 as it has the cruise control feature.

Thoughts please?

Thanks


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

ryand said:


> Hi all
> 
> Started using a DAS6 pro now that my DAS6 died. With the extra power I thought it would be better than the DAS6 but it seems with the usual amounts of pressure I used on the DAS6 the Pro is bogging down a lot more, and the line on my backing plate is not spinning as much as it should be. I've tried various speeds on it.
> 
> ...


Have a look at this thread, seems it may be the same issue..there were some good replys that may be of help to you.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223324

Kev


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What pads are you using?

Sometimes I find that softer pads, especially if they are a little overloaded with polish or lubricating agents, can bog down on DAs as they become a little like soggy sponges if that makes sense... Stiffer pads seem to suffer a lot less in my experience - try something like a white hexologic pad or similar and see if this has the issues. Also, I would advise against anything bigger than 6" pads (ideally 5" max) on a DA personally to ensure that the machine does not become bogged down with the pads.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks. Using a 3m polishing pad with need for speed. Always use this pad with nfs with no issues. Car was dried with last touch and the pad spirtzed. Maybe the extra power is too much for 3m pads but would think these could at least be used on slower speeds for aio and glazing products? 

Have a full correction to do for a mate next weekend so am hoping my hex logic pads will be good. Thinking of getting a g220 so I can see which I prefer, but I can't think the machines are that different.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hmmm, I did find the 3M pads to be prone to bogging down on DA polishers, and the higher speeds do seem to be when they are worse for it... a bit counter intuitive but it seems the forces of the machine at the higher speeds cause softer pads to bog down and in turn stop the backing plate from turning... Does the pad bog down at lower speeds?

Personally, I like the keep 3M pads for rotary use as I have found them a bit soft for use on the DA personally with any form of correction polishes... preferring instead stiffer pads such as Hexlogic or use on a DA. If you can get a hold of stiffer pads, see if this cures the issue that you are experiencing with the DAS-6 Pro.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Hmmm, I did find the 3M pads to be prone to bogging down on DA polishers, and the higher speeds do seem to be when they are worse for it... a bit counter intuitive but it seems the forces of the machine at the higher speeds cause softer pads to bog down and in turn stop the backing plate from turning... Does the pad bog down at lower speeds?
> 
> Personally, I like the keep 3M pads for rotary use as I have found them a bit soft for use on the DA personally with any form of correction polishes... preferring instead stiffer pads such as Hexlogic or use on a DA. If you can get a hold of stiffer pads, see if this cures the issue that you are experiencing with the DAS-6 Pro.


Cheers Dave. Yeah I should have tried a different pad, I have Hexlogic and Elite Coolfoam so maybe I should trial them before trying another machine?!

As I say never had issues with 3M blue and yellow for all in ones, glazes etc on the regular DAS6, but perhaps now with the extra power it isnt possible.

I think they bogged a bit a low speed, cant really remember to be honest.


----------



## a6l3i (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi ryand,

what was the result finally? did the bugging down problem solve by Hexlogic white pad or you moved to other DA?

I'm asking since i'm going to choose between G220-V2 and Krauss DB-5800S (the German verion of DAS6-Pro).


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I went back to a normal das6.


----------



## a6l3i (Nov 4, 2011)

interesting!
you mean less power runs better? (500 watt instead of 850 watt)!
why didn't you choose G220-V2?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

I now use a rotary so a regular da suits me for plastics, glazes etc.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm very surprised the pro is bogging down, where did you buy it from, this has a 850 watt motor, than the 500 watt one, how much pressure are you placing, plus which speed setting are you working at.

I have been told the pro is leagues ahead of the normal das 6, seems rather strange.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

This is one reason I love lake country hydro-tech pads on my G220 DA.
The thin pads are just superb.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

type[r]+ said:


> This is one reason I love lake country hydro-tech pads on my G220 DA.
> The thin pads are just superb.


Have to agree. I thought at first the cruise control might be a bit of a gimmick but it really works.


----------



## scoutfai (Jan 3, 2014)

a6l3i said:


> Hi ryand,
> 
> what was the result finally? did the bugging down problem solve by Hexlogic white pad or you moved to other DA?
> 
> I'm asking since i'm going to choose between G220-V2 and Krauss DB-5800S (the German verion of DAS6-Pro).


May I ask at the end what have you pick? I am in the same dilemma now.

But one thing I note about the Krauss DB-5800S is not exactly the same with Das6-Pro, Krauss DB-5800S has cruise control like G220v2 but Das6-Pro does not have cruise control.

The only thing Krauss DB-5800S does not have but G220v2 does is the soft start. Not sure soft start is important or not though.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The soft start is nice but can take some getting used to.


----------

